
Automatic golf club replaces a bag of clubs and improves your game - taytus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5Cv9fvajrc
======
robocat
Summary: some hacker has made his own club with an electronically adjustable
head so it can be any iron. It can also be set for a distance, where the head
angle is modified during the swing based on the swing speed. He is still
working on automatic electronic slice/hook prevention.

------
sunstone
Now if corrects for being fat/thin in real time then that would be a buy.

------
Vaslo
Reminds me of electronic club that Al had in Caddyshack

